# Milling vise sizes?



## lazylathe (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Well it looks like i am picking up the new Sieg X2 mini mill next weekend! :big:
It does not come with a vice, so i have been doing a bit of research.
I have not managed to find a size recommendation anywhere... ???

What would be the correct size of vice to get for this size mill?
Any suggestions on make?
I had a small Sherline mill a few years ago and it had a neat small vice that had a groove milled into the top of the jaws.
Ended up re-milling it to get it straight and perpendicular, but it was great for holding smaller bits in.

I have seen a few 6" vices that weigh upwards of 100 pounds!
I am sure i do not need something that big and heavy? ???

Any help greatly appreciated!

Andrew


----------



## TroyO (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you will find the 6" vise is just too big.

I got a 3" "precision milling vise" and it seems maybe a little too small. It may be just about all the machine can take, though. 

A 4" vice is reported on www.littlemachineshop.com (Great site both for information and products by the way.) as being just too big for the mini mill.

I wish someone made a 3.5" precision vise, LOL.

The type you probably want, by the way is an "Anglock" or "Precision milling" vice. It has an angled section that helps to keep the jaws flat and sucked down to the bottom rails as you tightened it down. Regular vices tend to lift the jaws (And the workpiece.) up as you tighten things down.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 4" vise on my own X2.







If that looks more like a drill press vise than a mill vise, it's because it is a drill press vise.

A drill press vise is not designed to exert any down pressure on the work piece.
I do that myself with a plastic hammer while tightening the vise.

Is that safe? That would depend on the operator's understanding of what is required.
Would I recommend it? Probably not, but it works fine for me.

Rick


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 13, 2011)

A 3'' lock down style vise will fit nicely. I have a 4'' on my mill/drill and it seems to big on my slightly larger mill table.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-MILLING-MACHI...5?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item45efa18f21

-MB


----------



## pete (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a 4" capacity Accupro screwless vice a few years ago from MSC industrial. Very well made and I'd think it would work real well for your new mill. Hardened and ground on all surfaces. One of the nicest vices I've used like this. Unlike a lot of vices like this, The Accupro has slots on both sides and both ends. Kurt needs to start building 2"and 3" vices too but at a realistic price. Glacern could do it too.

Pete


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 13, 2011)

MB,

That is the one i was looking at!

TroyO,
I was looking at the the LMs videos and now know that i do not want a screw-less vise.!
Thanks for that, i always forget they have so much info there!

Thanks for the info guys!
Much appreciated!

Andrew


----------



## TroyO (Feb 13, 2011)

I started with a screwless vice, it was a PITA.

I don't think the idea is bad... the one I have just needs a re-work to make it do what it was supposed to do.

Overall I like the "Precision" one much better. You will still have to tap the part down... the vise helps, but you still need to tap down the parts.


----------



## DOC123 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a 4" vice for my X2 mill but rarely use it since I bought one of these
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380295313451
It holds accurately and firmly and is fine for the small engine parts that I machine.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a plain one of these:

http://www.shobha-india.com/precision-machine-vises/precision-machine-vices-p3.html#1

I would think a 3 inch one would be good for your machine.

Vic.


----------



## LongRat (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a pic of my X2 with my Vertex k4 (4") vice with swivel base.
This is a really nice vice, looks big on the machine but doesn't restrict motion at the limits. It is a very good vice for the X2.


----------



## js2112au (Feb 14, 2011)

This topic has come along at the perfect time. I'm looking for a new vise myself and I've been weighing up which one to get. 

I've been looking at the same toolmaker vise as Doc123 mentioned, as they look like they'd be dead accurate, and I've also been looking at the swivel base precision vise for the ability to mill on angles.

I have a couple of question about the swivel based precision vice for any one that's used one.....
1/ do you find the swivel base useful, and 
2/ are they easy enough to put back to horizontal or do they take some mucking around to get exactly parallel with the x axis? 
I know they've got angle markings on them but they're not always spot on.

The other option I'm looking at is blowing a wad of cash on a good fixed vise like a toolmaker and a rotary or indexing table, and I wouldn't mind any opinions on that option.

Thanks,
James.


----------



## mzetati (Feb 14, 2011)

Make sure the toolmaker vise comes with slotted sides, for clamping purposes (like the one Doc123 mentioned). 
Traditional clamps are much handier than pinned ones, and can be placed anywhere on the vise slots. 
< http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SJ9JZ0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 > 
Marcello


----------



## LongRat (Feb 14, 2011)

js2112au  said:
			
		

> This topic has come along at the perfect time. I'm looking for a new vise myself and I've been weighing up which one to get.
> 
> I've been looking at the same toolmaker vise as Doc123 mentioned, as they look like they'd be dead accurate, and I've also been looking at the swivel base precision vise for the ability to mill on angles.
> 
> ...



James - unless dowel pins or some other fixed register marks are used to mount the vice, no vice will ever be dead in line with an axis without clocking it in with a DTI. The swivel based vice makes this process easier because it rotates about a fixed centre every time. So I count that as a bonus even if you never actually use the angles for machining.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 15, 2011)

I've fitted a couple of bushes to the mounting holes of my vice. They are a snug fit in the T slots of my mill and get me within a couple of thou being aligned. I still need to clock it but it's much quicker.

Vic.


----------



## DaveRC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have a new mill and had to get a vice for it, my mill is a Warco WM-14, I think it's about the same size as the X2. 

Not sure what bit of the planet you are on, but I am in the UK, I got myself a Vertex K4 vice, yes I thought it was going to be a bit big on the mill, I took the swivel base off to give a bit more room, for the money, £66, I can't recommend it enough, really good and tough and a lot of vice for your money.

http://www.warco.co.uk/Vertex-Precision-Milling-Vice-AB0B441CBF.aspx


----------



## js2112au (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for your feedback, especially your point LongRat about the swivel vice. Makes good sense!

Even though the 4" looks almost oversized on the X2 it seems to be a favoured and good working choice so I'd say thats the go.

I live close Hare & Forbes a.k.a Machinery House (a proximity I find hazardous to my bank account) and they sell a K type 4" milling vice which looks exactly like the Vertex from DaveRC's link.

Much appreciated!
James.


----------



## LongRat (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool, hope it works well for you.


----------

